# Warcraft - official movie trailer released



## Amadren (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh... My... Fucking... God... I just can't wait


----------



## linkinworm (Nov 6, 2015)

Acting is bad, CGI looks crap, story is cliche, will be a terrible game based movie as always


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2015)

Orcs are orky, but the humans aren't humany enough. NEEDS MOAR PAULDRONS 

Anywhoo, this looks like a 100-minute game cutscene... AND THAT IS FUCKING AWESOME. I love Blizzard's cutscenes.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 6, 2015)

linkinworm said:


> Acting is bad, CGI looks crap, story is cliche, will be a terrible game based movie as always


You don't sound biased at all.



Veho said:


> Orcs are orky, but the humans aren't humany enough. NEEDS MOAR PAULDRONS
> 
> Anywhoo, this looks like a 100-minute game cutscene... AND THAT IS FUCKING AWESOME. I love Blizzard's cutscenes.


But their cutscenes are mostly lore, and rarely do they involve combat, especially warfare combat. I just hope they put more time into the actual story and that the movie does (and is received) well. I'd love to see more Blizzard movies. Maybe a Diablo one? That'd be neat.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 7, 2015)

I saw this on my xbox and the first thing that popped into my head was "why!?"


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 7, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> I saw this on my xbox and the first thing that popped into my head was "why!?"


Blizzard has money to burn...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 7, 2015)

KingBlank said:


> Blizzard has money to burn...


Oh yeah, advertising something video game-related on a video game console sure is a waste of money. For Pete's sake, the way Subtle Demise reacted, you would have thought they played a tampon commercial that used real blood instead of blue liquid.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 7, 2015)

Has the CG been improved since the teaser? I think this looks awesome but read lots of complaints about the CG from the initial reveal. I can't see how it could be much better than this.
I've never played Warcraft but am looking forward to this movie just from this trailer.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 7, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Oh yeah, advertising something video game-related on a video game console sure is a waste of money. For Pete's sake, the way Subtle Demise reacted, you would have thought they played a tampon commercial that used real blood instead of blue liquid.


I just never thought warcraft lore would make a good movie, but I prefer science fiction over medieval fantasy, so maybe I'm in the minority here.
 I wasn't surprised about it being advertised on xbox. These kinds of things never work out, but being animated and not live action gives it some hope.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 7, 2015)

Personally I'm stoked for this movie. But the trailer was a little meh for me. The trailer for Legion was more epic than the one for the movie


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 7, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Oh yeah, advertising something video game-related on a video game console sure is a waste of money. For Pete's sake, the way Subtle Demise reacted, you would have thought they played a tampon commercial that used real blood instead of blue liquid.


I just never thought warcraft lore would make a good movie, but I prefer science fiction over medieval fantasy, so maybe I'm in the minority here.
 I wasn't surprised about it being advertised on xbox.


----------



## funnystory (Nov 7, 2015)

linkinworm said:


> Acting is bad, CGI looks crap, story is cliche, will be a terrible game based movie as always



I agree I cant see this movie succeeding. It looks cheezy compared to shall I say Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 7, 2015)

SmellyPirateMonkey said:


> Personally I'm stoked for this movie. But the trailer was a little meh for me. The trailer for Legion was more epic than the one for the movie


Well, I can think of at least a couple of reasons for that. One, you saw actual combat (with magic in it) and two, we saw characters we actually care about.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 7, 2015)

...can we have a Starcraft movie instead? The universe is about ten billion times more interesting.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 7, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> ...can we have a Starcraft movie instead? The universe is about ten billion times more interesting.


If this movie does well, sure. If it tanks, don't count on it.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow! From PC version into MOVIE version! Nice epic battles! 
I hope will better likes Lord of the Ring or other movie!
Until then, how about WARLORD BATTLECRY movie? Think about it...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Ib4itsucks


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 9, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> ...can we have a Starcraft movie instead? The universe is about ten billion times more interesting.


I am more into warcraft lore, but I agree that a starcraft movie would probably be better.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 10, 2015)

It does look bad.  Go full live-action or full CGI.  When you have actors and worlds from each, the contrast becomes too clear.  Especially with the over-the-top look of Warcraft.

That said, it's got Ragnar, so I'm obligated to see it.  Me and all the other discerning nerds are probably feeling conflicted like the Simpsons comic book guy.


----------

